# Old St Marys Church/Detroit Michigan



## JRE313

Here is the Main Hall






Here is the Exit




Hope you Enjoy!!


----------



## jojotech

Very Nice Pictures. This church is beautiful.


----------



## g13a

I liked the second one...


----------



## Bynx

Nice looking architecture with lots of details. Unfortunately you didnt take enough shots. The highlights are still blown.  If your camera can show the blinkies, turn them on and keep shooting (underexposure) until they go away.


----------



## vipgraphx

Nice looking church. Processing looks good but, yeah I agree the windows are still blown out. You could also use your lowest exposure mask it in and create an underexposed layer for the blown out whites. This should give you detail in the windows.

Cheers!


----------



## lou48

The photos are beautiful.  My grandparents were married in St. Mary's Church in 1909.  I am writing their story.  May I use your photos?  My book is for family and friends and a non-profit endeavor.  I will cite you as the photographer.  Thanks, Louise


----------



## jcdeboever

I've been there. Nice set.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Nice job.


----------



## The Barbarian

The blown-out windows don't bother me at all.    The goal should be to give an impression of what it looked like to the eye, and yes, that is pretty close to what your eye would see.


----------

